# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Empresa norteamericana crea un concentrado a base de maíz morado

## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias a sus beneficios antioxidantes.  _La firma Suntava aseguró que añadido a jugos de frutas y hortalizas se potencian sus beneficios saludables para la salud. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Suntava es una compañía estadounidense con sede en Minnesota. Y sí, produce maíz morado. Del tronco de esta popular variedad peruana extraen la antocianina, un poderoso antioxidante usado en la industria farmacéutica, cosmética y alimenticia que a su vez puede proteger contra diferentes tipos de enfermedades cardiovasculares. 
Esta empresa, que hasta hace poco usaba el maíz morado como colorante de alimentos, mantuvo una serie de investigaciones para desarrollar y potenciar el contenido antioxidante del tronco, informó el gerente de la compañía, Bill Petrich. 
En una entrevista con la publicación NutraIngredients-USA.com, declaró que posee los antioxidantes que podemos encontrar en los arándanos o en las granadas y que han estado cultivando en los dos hemisferios desde hace más de 13 años. Esperamos conseguir elevar más y más los niveles del ingrediente clave del maíz, aseveró. 
La firma norteamericana mantiene que el maíz morado posee un poder antioxidante cuatro veces mayor al del arándano y es rico en cyanidina-3-glucósido, que se muestra como un antioxidante superior a otras antocianinas comunes. 
Y aunque Suntava está desarrollando su concentrado para entrar en el nicho de bebidas alimenticias, Petrich no descartó en un futuro buscar un posicionamiento dentro de los suplementos alimenticios en base a maíz morado.  *Chicha morada made in USA* 
El responsable de la web AgriFoodGateway.com, José Cisneros, aclaró a nuestro medio que aunque existen varios tipos de maíz morado en EEUU, esta compañía dice poseer un híbrido y que el sabor del extracto es parecido al de la chicha morada. 
El gerente de la firma estadounidense describió el sabor de su concentrado de maíz morado como bastante interesante y difícil de describir, pero muy refrescante y agregó que sería de gran interés para las empresas que realizan bebidas funcionales, zumos vegetales y mezclas de jugos de fruta. 
Finalmente la empresa mencionó que en el Perú se realiza desde hace miles de años una bebida llamada chicha morada, una bebida no alcohólica producida al hervir el maíz morado con piña, manzana, membrillo, canela, especias y jugo de limón.   *DATOS:*  
  Las exportaciones de maíz morado en 2009 alcanzaron un valor total de US$ 691 mil y un volumen de 402,1 TM.  
  Los envíos en el periodo enero-mayo 2010 ascendieron a US$ 259 mil y 152,4 TM, lo que representó un aumento de 71,6% en valor y un 141,4% en volumen con respecto a similar período del pasado año.  
  Los principales mercados durante los primeros cinco meses del año fueron EEUU, con US$ 187 mil y 112,4 TM; Venezuela, con US$ 25 mil y 10 TM y España, con US$ 23,2 mil y 13,1 TM.  
  Las empresas más importantes del sector son Import Export Doña Isabel E.I.R.L., Agro Export Topara S.A.C., Renaco Perú S.R.LTDA., Alisur S.A.C, San-Ei Gen F.FI Latin America (Perú) S.A, y Interamsa Agroindustrial S.A.C.  
  El poder de antioxidación de la antocianina es 10 veces mayor a los taninos presentes en el vino.  
  En la página web de Suntava explican sobre sus productos de maíz morado: http://www.suntava.com/homeTemas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO maiz morado Siembra de Maiz Morado Empresa norteamericana importa frutas de América del Sur

----------

